# Automatic transmission fluid flush.



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

According to the people at Jiffy lube I should be having my automatic transmission fluid flushed every 30,000 miles. They want $100 to do it. What is everyone's opinions\experiences with this, do you think it's a good idea, is the price right? I hate getting my oil changed and having people try to talk me into an extra $150 worth of extra's every time. Even if you did everything they recommended, next time they would just find $100 worth of other additives or extras they would want to hit you with.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I received a PM that helped answer my question thanks you. Also I should share that although Jiffy Lube recommended I have this service done, the person working in the pit didn't feel comfortable doing this since he was only showed the procedure once, so it's not something they would have been able to do had I gone through it. If that is the level of training they receive, shown once and left to their own, I am glad I did not agree and have this person attempt it anyway. I will look at getting this service, but at place where people have more experience, with the procedure.


----------



## stimmie78 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd just like to say, I've worked in the quick lube industry for around 4 years total. Three days of it was at a Jiffy Lube. They were the most crooked bunch of people I had ever run into. I was supposed to be an assistant manager but I knew I had more morals than to work for such a company. Their whole goal was to make the average ticket over $70.

On day two they "performed" a tranny fluid flush on a Dodge Caravan. I knew that Dodge vehicles took ATF+4 transmission fluid. It tells you right on the dipstick. At the time, Pennzoil had already started making their Multi-vehicle atf. It met specs for the ATF+4 required for the vehicle. The previous place I worked charged extra for the oddball (anything besides dexron/mercon) fluids. Not only did they perform the flush with the wrong fluid, but they were adamant that no harm would be done to the vehicle. And besides, it was an out of towner, they wouldn't be seeing him again. Unfortunately I was younger and didn't have the conads to tell the customer. I will never go to a Jiffy Lube again. I will also let everyone I know not to go to one. They are very dishonest in their business.

Just my 2 cents.

Get the tranny done at a shop that know's their stuff. Newer GM vehicles use a new type of Dexron fluid. Dodge has their stuff, Ford has theirs. And so on and so forth. Make sure what it says on your stick is what they use. And make sure the filter is changed as well.

Sorry for the rant. Good luck.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If your tranny fluid has a lot of miles on it, very dirty , and dark dont flush it.Have a serviceman drop the pan,change the filter, and put in new fluid..I dont think this costs anymore than a flush job.
I buy used vehicles and drive them into the ground but along the way I service them well and always get 1/4 million miles out of them. If you are going to keep a truck or auto and run it for many miles take care of that tranny.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

agree,

the flush doesn't get all the fluid out, I have heard on some trannies it only gets like 2/3 of the fluid changed. Besides it doesn't really do any good to leave a dirty filter in it. You can buy kits for most vehicles that have the filter, o-ring, and pan gasket.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

what do you expect from jiffy lube/ walmart/ el cheapo garage? thats why its so cheap, they arent paying for ase certified mechanics like the dealerships and good shops are hiring. a friend of mine takes his car to walmart because its cheap. so far they have screwed up the oil pan bolt and the fill cap. they have replaced of course. they also say they will replace the filter but usually wont. thats another place they will skimp. charge you the same price as if they had put a new air filter in.


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

Stymmie78 is right on about using the right fluid. Some shops add a friction modifier that is SUPPOSE to make DexronIII/Mercon behave like an OEM tranny fluid, but that is just a stop gap measure the helps limit the amount of tranny fluids a shop has to stock. Always try to get it done at a shop that will use the correct fluid.

I usually tell people to follow the manufacturers recommended service guidelines laid out in the service manual. For my own vehicle, I service my transmission at least every 2 years or 24,000 miles. I do my cooling system at a the same interval. I have my own auto repair business and I do it myself. Some cars have a drain plug. If a car is equiped with one, I recommend once a year perform a drain and refill. My wife's car is so equipped and I drain it twice a year inclucing the radiator. BTW: I believe a more frequent radiator drain and refill is better than a cooling system flush every 2-3 years. I do believe in a cooling system flush as part of a water pump job just before installing the water pump. I don't want to go into the reasons I believe in this type of serving, but it has been a gradual evolution of my experience of being in the trade.

I don't believe a tranny flush every 30k - 36k is ever doing it. However, I would never let a Jiffy Lube perform the service. You might even have to go back to the dealer to find a shop that will use the correct fluid.

Just my .02


----------



## darenfonda (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a reporter with a national personal finance magazine. I'm writing a story about car repairs and noticed a few posts on transmission fluid flushes. I'd like to interview folks about their experience with this service. If you're interested please email me at: [email protected]

Thanks,

Daren Fonda


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

You've gotta luv those quick lube places and some trans shops. The next time, ask them how the flush it? I wanted to get a 2003 Century flushed because it was a former FBI car that had 75,000 miles on it and I like to change my fluid and filter every 50K. Figuring this car had some hard miles on it, I wanted to get it flushed. Everyone of them said yes, they could do it. When I questioned how they do it they said they "Gravity Flushed" them. That means they take the friggin pan off, dump out what fluid is in it and put it back on, some didn't even change the filter. I finally just bought two cases of fluid and did it myself by dropping the pan, refill it it, run it for several minutes, drop the pan, refill it, run it several minutes, drop the pan one more time, change the filter and refilled it one last time and added a bottle of Stalube. While not what I wanted, it was still better than anything they were going to do.

There is a process that some garages and shops have where they disconnect a cooling line and have a special system that pumps fluid through the whole system that flushes the torque converter, radiator and transmission until the fluid starts coming out the same bright color it's going in, then they change the filter, this they charge $100 - $125. This is what those quicklube places are charging you for, but only giving you a $25 oil change.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I flush my fluid every 30-40k, but I also drive semi hard, race it, and have a pretty expensive built trans in it. I also change the filter everytime. I'm lucky enough to have access to a lift though so I always do it myself. Normal vehicles, I would go anymore than 50-60k and would go to a trans shop to have it done. Not one of your multi-purpose shops...


----------

